# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  AirTag, tracking device, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/airtag

AirTag on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing AirTag

Apr 20, 2021




> AirTag. Keep track of your keys, wallet, luggage, backpack, and more, all in the Find My app. Play a sound on the built-in speaker, or say “Hey Siri, find my gym bag.” With select iPhone models, Precision Finding can lead you right to your nearby AirTag. If it’s farther away, hundreds of millions of Apple devices in the Find My network can help track it down. All anonymously and encrypted for privacy. Because we’re all human, and we’re a lot better at losing things than we are at finding them.


"Apple introduces AirTag"
Apple expands the Find My ecosystem with AirTag, an iPhone accessory that provides a private and secure way to easily locate the items that matter most, available beginning Friday, April 30

April 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Apple's Airtag announcement in one minute

Apr 20, 2021




> The Airtag is Apple's take on a tracker tag (like Tile) that uses the "find my iPhone" system to track anything from keys to luggage.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's AirTag tracks your items for $29"
They'll be available April 30.

by Cherlynn Low
April 20, 2021

----------

